# Grey Lady



## Steve James (Apr 13, 2016)

Another one done, CC welcome as always.
"Grey Lady" abandoned outside Conwy Harbour in North Wales UK, looking across to Deganwy.
Oil on canvas
16" x 20"


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Beautiful Steve.


----------



## Steve James (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks Terry.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Love it! :vs_love::vs_love:


----------

